# No more ButterEZ



## cerelife (Nov 17, 2017)

I just bought the last 8 ounces of ButterEZ that Lotioncrafter had available. 
Per the Lotioncrafter website:
"We've been working hard to get our manufacturer to custom manufacture this product for us since it was discontinued.  Unfortunately, we have not succeeded.  Therefore, ButterEZ is being discontinued and we have limited stock available."  
:headbanging:


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 17, 2017)

I love Butter EZ, I tried to get some and it was gone :-(


----------



## lsg (Nov 18, 2017)

Have you tried NatraButter from The Herbarie?  It has the same INCI name as ButterEZ.

http://www.theherbarie.com/NatraButter.html


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 18, 2017)

lsg said:


> Have you tried NatraButter from The Herbarie?  It has the same INCI name as ButterEZ.
> 
> http://www.theherbarie.com/NatraButter.html


Thankyou, I knew someone else carried it so will be ordering some from them. And maybe not, they are considering higher priced than Lotion Crafter


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 29, 2017)

I just found out over at the Dish that the Herbarie is low on stock of Natrabutter, and that when it's gone, it's gone. This is bad/sad news. 


IrishLass


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 29, 2017)

Making Cosmetics has a similar product but has to be purchased in bulk at 55lbs for over $500 with an inci of Caprylic/Capric/Myristic/Stearic Triglyceride.  Butter EZ Inci is Caprylic/Capric/Palmitic/Stearic Glycerides so really do not know if it will act the same. I have 2 products that Butter EZ is a pretty critical ingredient. I just cannot justify $25 per lb + shipping for Natra butter. As they told me at Making Cosmetics in theory their product should work the same but they do not really know and no samples are available. As I told them I would do a co-op if I could get a small sample to try. No go


----------



## Saranac (Dec 29, 2017)

I've never used ButterEZ, but I just stumbled on this:

Softisan 378

Has the same INCI as the stuff from making cosmetics, and they have a 2 oz size.

And it's REALLY expensive ($16 for 2 ounces), so probably won't work for you. . . .


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 30, 2017)

Saranac said:


> I've never used ButterEZ, but I just stumbled on this:
> 
> Softisan 378
> 
> ...


I think I am going to order some to try, if it works well I will see if I can get a co-op going for the bulk amount at Making Cosmetics


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 30, 2017)

While I am at my parents starting Sunday, I am going to call a local distributor of Softisan 378 and see what it takes and how much to purchase Softisan. Not sure they will supply the little guy but it would be nice to be able to pick it up. If it turns out to be a feasible venture I will post in the Co-op section. Would love to cut out the over $50 shipping charge from Making Cosmetics


----------



## SoaperForLife (Jan 9, 2018)

Ingredients To Die For has a similar product for sale - http://www.ingredientstodiefor.com/item/Caprylic_Capric_Triglycerides/464


----------



## Saranac (Jan 9, 2018)

SoaperForLife said:


> Ingredients To Die For has a similar product for sale - http://www.ingredientstodiefor.com/item/Caprylic_Capric_Triglycerides/464



Others will know better (I haven't used ButterEZ), but I don't think it's quite the same stuff.

I was loitering-about on The Dish and saw that there is a discussion about ButterEZ.  If anyone has access, you should check it out as there is some talk about a possible DIY solution.

Alternately, has anyone tried or thought about Shea Butter Glycerides?  I haven't read anything in the manufacturer's literature about it being used to prevent graininess, but based on the fact that it's "[c]omposed of the glycerides of vegetable fat" and can be used as a replacement for shea, I thought it might be worth looking into.

It's an interesting product (even thought it's expensive!).  I have some that I've been using in everything (lotion, emulsified body butter, shampoo, conditioner, liquid soap).  It's self emulsifying (I.E. you can make a lotion with just SBG, water, and a preservative), and as a result, seems to make a nice SF for liquid soap.  I made a batch of lip balm with it instead of shea, and I really like the texture.  Only time will tell if it prevents the graininess.

If anyone has used it or come across it, I would love to know where.  Making Cosmetic's stocks it, but its expensive.  I've only found 1 other supplier, and while they were much cheaper than MC, their customer service was so horrific that I won't even offer them bad advertising. . . .


----------



## ScentedExpressionsSupp (Jan 29, 2019)

Is butterEZ a powder or like a liquid type product? I ask because someone in a destash group on facebook is selling ezbutter for $2 something an ounce and it's powdered


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 29, 2019)

No butterez is not a powder. It is more like a soft butter. This one works very similiar but the price is ridiculas compared to what the actual bulk price is. http://www.ingredientstodiefor.com/item/Caprylic_Capric_Triglycerides/464 I may go back to work on purchasing a bulk amount and doing a co-op. Not sure and certainly no promises since there is a lot on my plate. But this product although different from butterez is nice.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 30, 2019)

Carolyn, have you seen *this thread* over at the Dish? In it, 3bees~1flower was experimenting with mixing different ratios of stearic acid and FCO in the hopes of replacing ButterEZ in her lip balm. In her last experiment she did 9% stearic to 3% FCO. In March she reported good initial results of no grains after 2 months, and someone just recently asked her (about a week or so ago) if things were still good after all these months. She said she would check the next time she is in her lotion kitchen. That was on the 17th of this month. Still waiting to hear back.


IrishLass


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 30, 2019)

Thank you for the link IrishL, I have not visited the dish lately but will head there now.


----------



## eden (Feb 2, 2019)

I can't seem to get into The Dish ... are they closed to new members?


----------



## KimT2au (Feb 3, 2019)

It's been like that for months, @eden .


----------



## eden (Feb 4, 2019)

KimT2au said:


> It's been like that for months, @eden .



TY


----------



## mishmish (Nov 6, 2019)

Has anyone found a substitute for Natrabutter/ButterEZ?  I searched at IngredientsToDieFor and nothing showed up when I did a search under Captex SBE, Natrabutter, or ButterEZ.  Is there any more information available about the stearic acid/MCT homemade version?  Thanks!


----------



## Cellador (Nov 6, 2019)

I found a product that states it helps with butter graniness- 
https://www.formulatorsampleshop.com/Softisan-378-p/fssd30044.htm

I haven't tried it personally (just haven't gotten around to it). If you try it, let us know how it works!


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 7, 2019)

Cellador said:


> I found a product that states it helps with butter graniness-
> https://www.formulatorsampleshop.com/Softisan-378-p/fssd30044.htm
> 
> I haven't tried it personally (just haven't gotten around to it). If you try it, let us know how it works!


Yes, Softisan 378 does work, and I was going put a buy together but just did not get to it When my parent's health started failing and life got in the way. I might check on it again when the mess with my mom is finished because it was considerably less money per lb. I do not remember the specifics but if one does a search I am sure my info and postings will come up.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 7, 2019)

I've been testing this and so far it seems to be working well.  Its more expensive than Softisan so may have to try that next.

https://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/smooth-creamy-lotion-bar-additive.aspx


----------

